
Big Bounce – communications satellite project (1960) [video] - well_i_never
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNGVAHGK2xg
======
mikeraimondi
"But this high-orbit, 22,000 mile system is, at best, far in the future".
Wikipedia[1] says the first geostationary satellite was launched in 1964, just
four years after this film was made. Just goes to show how bad we are at
predicting the course of technology.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syncom#Syncom_3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syncom#Syncom_3)

------
JoeDaDude
The horn antenna shown in the opening scenes is the one used later in the
discovery of the Cosmic Microwave Background. The discovery led to the
acceptance of the Big Bang theory of the origin of the universe.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmdel_Horn_Antenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmdel_Horn_Antenna)

